

Show HN: Hacker News Daily Newsletter - niels-ole
http://nielsole.github.io/ycombinator_newsletter/

======
cactucy
Hi Niels-ole, It's great that you are doing this and it looks very cool. I
noticed that you were using freelist.org for creating the list. Is it easy to
use and manipulate?

I am asking this because we are also building a tool named pickot
(www.pickot.com). We do list watches as well and you can very easily change
the filters and criteria. We current do not have a ranking system for list but
can very easily adapt one if you wish.

Would you like to take a look and see if it is useful to you? Let me know and
I'll be more than happy to help!

Best, Wa

------
xrstf
Blue links on bright orange background. Nicely done.

~~~
niels-ole
The resulting emails do not contain an orange background.

The link color is now gray-ish. :) Thanks for the feedback

------
Lightningbear
Very cool!

